# Bought a 75 gallon aquarium, with no lid. what are my options?



## CanuckGame (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey everyone i hope this is in the right section.

i bought an aquarium from a friend of mine, its a 75 gallon tank, im having issues because it has no lid!!! i really dont know what my options are.

i found out that i need a center brace on the top rim to have glass tops, and this aquarium ofcourse does not have the center brace..

so now im lost and here hoping someone can give me some advice, i built a stand for this tank, and im going to be setting it up within this week, 

i attached a picture of the rim of my tank, only to show that there is a small ledge on the rim, maybe i could DIY a center brace? i dont know, i really hope someone here can give me advice on how i can get a lid for this tank!










a lid is a necessity, i just hope someone can point me in the right direction!!!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I've never seen a 75 with a rim but no brace. Have you filled it wait water? Does it bow out a lot if you did? 
Here's my 75 no top on it


----------



## KTern (Mar 2, 2012)

that tank might be made for reptile but here a nice option check out post #15
http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?89451-Thanks-Hans-for-the-Santarem-Discus!


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

One option is to have a piece of glass cut to silicone in as a center brace. But I would go a different way. Since you are able to build a stand, how about one step further and build a canopy. Sine the top of tanks is never a really nice looking place without constant work to keep it wiped, I like to build covers that give lots of room to hide all the dirty little secrets! They can be used to hold all kinds of lighting and also work to hold heat in the tank when needed. In my area, wood for the cover will not be much more expense than the glass top.


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks guys for the comments, I have filled it with water, and no leaks, and i didnt check to see if it bowed out... its a VERY solid/heavy aquarium.

this tank wont be a planted tank, im making this a Cichlid tank, the egg crate lid looks good to use, do you know if this is safe? it seems like all sort of debris could fall into the aquarium and into the water with this lid?


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I've never seen a 75 with a rim but no brace.


I used to sell aquariums and we never received 75s with any bracing. I own one with no brace and it doesn't bow.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine has a glass center brace. So does my 90. And so did my old 90. I've not seen any without one.


----------



## Mark Fisher (Dec 29, 2011)

I had a 90 gallon with no center brace. You should be okay. 

Not having a lid will allow more light in your tank, plus better oxygen exchange.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

if you are worried about the no center brace when tank has water.. 

don't fill it up all the way to the top..


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 12, 2013)

im in no ways worried about the tank being able to support the water.. haha

im worried about finding out a solid way to put a lid on the thing.... im getting Mbuna cichlids so having a lid is essential as i dont want them jumping out...


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

It does look like the tank never had a center brace, unless the previous owner replaced it, and if the tank glass is thicker it was probably designed that way. BTW, I do have a 75G that looks exactly like yours but it is in storage right now.

Do a search in the DIY forum for 'DIY sliding glass tops'. I've used this method for glass lids on 12 aquariums so far and I just love them. In your particular case, you could divide the glass tops into two or three sections if you wanted.


----------



## gaeamonster (Jan 9, 2015)

I have the same problem. I talked to the guy at the *good* pet store (not a chain). He said that the older tanks did not have a center brace and were made with thicker glass. Mine is a 75 and it still has the inspection sticker on it... from 1983! Please keep us posted on what you did for a lid. I have axolotls and I don't want them jumping out.


----------

